# Miraculous New Way To Tip...



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

That's how you're supposed to tip a driver.

Miraculous how cash works.

Not tipping a driver, is stiffing a driver
Be an Adult.
Tip is never included.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Could you IMAGINE. A " Strip Club"
NO NEED TO TIP ?

Just imagine what they would look like . . .
Quality Costs !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Could you IMAGINE. A " Strip Club"
> NO NEED TO TIP ?
> 
> Just imagine what they would look like . . .
> Quality Costs !


I actually think it would be a much classier club that did not allow tipping. Could you imagine the quality of experience when you charge a very high cover charge to keep all the low life customers out that can not afford the high price. And after you pay that extremely high cover there is none of this back and forth with money it is all inclusive dances drinks etc.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I actually think it would be a much classier club that did not allow tipping. Could you imagine the quality of experience when you charge a very high cover charge to keep all the low life customers out that can not afford the high price. And after you pay that extremely high cover there is none of this back and forth with money it is all inclusive dances drinks etc.


They do this overseas.


----------

